# My Betta Art



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

My fish, Stitch and Origami.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

mg: Love it! Do you do commissions?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

awesome! You could make a few $$ selling your work here, many do!


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe? I'm not sure how much I would charge for them if I did? I have been wanting to save up so I can buy some just in case of emergency medicine and a second heater. I could draw them and could see if they want to pay anything for it...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Origami said:


> Maybe? I'm not sure how much I would charge for them if I did? I have been wanting to save up so I can buy some just in case of emergency medicine and a second heater. I could draw them and could see if they want to pay anything for it...


Good idea! Your art is really cool.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

So cute!! I love your style!


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Rubin and Bounce~ Perry I messaged you!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I have pictures:


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Here you go Perry :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow These are so good! 

Can you do Mr.Grumpy?


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Mr. Grumpy is one of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen O.O He was also very hard to draw, such intricate colors! Also I think I found a way to allow donations without just randomly putting out my email. If anyone wants to donate, they can by clicking this link (I think it works that way atleast): https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...=PP-DonationsBF:btn_donateCC_LG.gif:NonHosted No one has to donate if I draw their fish-but it would be appreciated


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh thank you!!! You got every little detail! :0 amazing! Thank you! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you do Shiseru?

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4936&pictureid=31203


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Could I please get one? Let me know and I can send you a picture  thank you!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would LOVE one of Casper (hes in my albums) if you could do him?
Are these free?

Thank you!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

could you do my betta?
sorry for the blurriness


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Very well done! Reminds me of some oriental art I've seen in books.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I see you're getting rather busy in here ^^ If you get the time, I'd love one of Seiya - but no worries if you can't get to him


----------



## Origami (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Guys, I don't think I will able to get them done until maybe a week from now. In art we have different types of assignments and my art teacher promised that we wouldn't have two of the hardest assignment types in a row, but we do....So yeah, that's aggravating! But the next week after this one we have a free assignment so I might be doing some traditional betta art? Maybe, I'm still thinking about it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

NP at all, remember real life first! =D We'll still be here.


----------

